# Elegant Beauty wearing YCB



## rhossack (May 4, 2013)

I was able to score some YCB just chalk full of eyes and this is the first piece out of the box. There is a range of colors from blue/grey to pools of yellow.

Postage from Canada is a killer but this pen will pay for that.

Moisture was 9.8% which is a little higher than I like but several 10 second bursts in the microwave and I soon had 2%.

This piece has bark inclusion so I worked a little slower than normal and was able to save it.


----------



## Wildthings (May 4, 2013)

very nice.....love the smell of YCB as it turns


----------



## SENC (May 4, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## rdabpenman (May 4, 2013)

Great looking timber!
Well done.

Les


----------



## Karl_99 (May 5, 2013)

Very nice looking pen! I really like the YCB.


----------



## ironman123 (May 5, 2013)

Beautiful wood, impressive pen.

If I had a couple of those blanks I would try to make a nice pen.

Ray


----------

